# Chronic residual limb pain



## PVAzCPC (May 17, 2013)

Any ideas?  Documentation states: "Chronic residual limb pain", not phantom limb pain; pt is Left AKA


----------



## KaylaR2007 (May 18, 2013)

If the chronic residual pain is clearly linked to the amputation then I would use 997.60.  In the index under late effect amputation, and under amputation stump you will find this code.  Under amputation stump, painful is an inclusive term. Note that this code excludes admission for treatment for a current traumatic amputation, and phantom limb syndrome.  if this is a residual then it should be reported as a late effect.  I would probably report the V49.76 to capture AKA status as well.


----------

